# Carry yet?



## kdangler (Jul 29, 2011)

I am a fairly new gun owner (several months) and even a newer permit holder. I have been going to the range often and have shot 100s of rounds and been reading voraciously about all facets of carrying. Now that I have my carry permit I feel the heavy responsibility of the privilege of carrying a deadly weapon. I find myself not carrying because I want to be very able to skillfully handle the situations that might come up. Am I just being afraid or am I being realistic and rational about not wanting to carry until I have a higher level of skill and knowledge.

Thanks for any input!
kevin


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

hopefully you get this figured out BEFORE you need the gun that you own and have a carry permit for but that you now do not carry because you might need it.

my opinion, and this is just my opinion, you got the gun for a reason, the permit for a reason so carry it in case that reason happens.... your reaction will be alot worse if you need it but were to afraid to carry it. a lifetime of regret if you couldnt prevent harm to a loved one.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> my opinion, and this is just my opinion, you got the gun for a reason, the permit for a reason so carry it in case that reason happens.... your reaction will be alot worse if you need it but were to afraid to carry it. a lifetime of regret if you couldnt prevent harm to a loved one.


Well put TedDeBearFrmHell

Rather have it and not need it then need it and not have it


----------



## kdangler (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks, you make a very good point! I appreciate your honesty and candor.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

kdangler said:


> Thanks, you make a very good point! I appreciate your honesty and candor.


many people in my life have come to regret both my honesty and my candor..... hope you dont become one of them....

seriously tho.... when i carry i do so not only because i may need to save my own ass one day but also because i may need to step up and end a bad situation not of my own.

when ever i think about not carrying i remember suzanna hupp , what follows in a excerpt from wiki.....

*"On Wednesday, October 16, 1991, Hupp and her parents were having lunch at the Luby's Cafeteria in Killeen. She had left her gun in her car to comply with Texas state law at the time, which forbade carrying a concealed weapon. When George Hennard drove his truck into the cafeteria and opened fire on the patrons, Hupp instinctively reached into her purse for her weapon, but it was in her vehicle. Her father, Al Gratia, tried to rush Hennard and was shot in the chest. As the gunman reloaded, Hupp escaped through a broken window and believed that her mother, Ursula Gratia, was behind her. Hennard put a gun to her mother's head as she cradled her mortally wounded husband. Hupp's mother and father were killed along with twenty-one other persons. Hennard also wounded some twenty others. As a survivor of the Luby's massacre, Hupp testified across the country in support of concealed-handgun laws. She said that had there been a second chance to prevent the slaughter, she would have violated the Texas law and carried the handgun inside her purse into the restaurant."*

i will not die, nor allow anyone else to , for lack of shooting back.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

It sounds to me like you're making a conscientious effort to make sure that you're prepared to carry, which is good. The feeling of discomfort with carrying sounds a bit like new permit jitters, so as long as you're making a good faith effort to ensure you're carrying safely, go ahead and carry. Like the others have said, better to have it and not need it.

KG


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Better to be careful than reckless, I admire your position. Keep doing what your doing and one day it will all come together.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've had a permit since 1997 from Fla., one state that started it all. Carried a while, didn't carry a while, but it's good to know when you go to places with undesirables or hoodlums lurking about you more than likely won't be a victim. I'm just not the victim type, however, the use of improper deadly force can bring a host of legal issues. Your very wise in your training and outlook, many unfortunately feel like their Jr. Rambo wannabe's looking for something which is not a good thing. But the revocations of CCP's is minuscule which shows it works with law abiding responsible citizens.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

denner said:


> I've had a permit since 1997 from Fla., one state that started it all. Carried a while, didn't carry a while, but it's good to know when you go to places with undesirables or hoodlums lurking about you more than likely won't be a victim. I'm just not the victim type, however, the use of improper deadly force can bring a host of legal issues. Your very wise in your training and outlook, many unfortunately feel like their Jr. Rambo wannabe's looking for something which is not a good thing. But the revocations of CCP's is minuscule which shows it works with law abiding responsible citizens.


I actually believe that most Rambo types change their attitude when they actually carry for the first time and realize the potential for a law suit or jail time which is good.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

ozzy said:


> I actually believe that most Rambo types change their attitude when they actually carry for the first time and realize the potential for a law suit or jail time which is good.


the rambo factor is very common today with the cyber-warriors who have never done anything other than play a video game or watched a movie.

talk is cheap, takes a different sort of man or woman to actually walk thru a door KNOWING there is an armed bad guy inside, intent on harming you.... no one in their right mind WANTS to do it, but many DO do it because it has to be done.

although the reality of pulling your weapon and ending the life of another human is a horrible thing to contemplate, much less follow thru with, its something i will not hesitate to do if needed but i hope its never needed


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

ozzy said:


> I actually believe that most Rambo types change their attitude when they actually carry for the first time and realize the potential for a law suit or jail time which is good.


I do agree, the revocations of permits are so minuscule, so the statistics support your theory.


----------

